# .

## R

,  .         (  ),      .   : 1  -         ,          . 2  -     .    1 ...   ?..    .

----------


## R

, , .. ,  ,   :Smilie:

----------


## CR DIAM

> ,  .         (  ),      .   : 1  -         ,          . 2  -     .    1 ...   ?..    .


 (  ).       :
1.          ( )
2.   :           ,  (        )              24        .

    .

----------


## R

> 


   ... , -...
    -      (  ) ?

----------


## 73

> (  ).       :
> 1.          ( )
> 2.   :           ,  (        )              24        .
> 
>     .


  , ......  ..........

----------

> (  ).


  01.07.2009 .  ?     .

.        - ?  -    ?   -   ,  ,   23    .

----------

.1  .2    ?

----------

,    ?
  30        :Wink:

----------


## Jumay

> ,  .         (  ),      .   : 1  -         ,          . 2  -     .    1 ...   ?..    .


,  !!!!
  ,  R,  ,   .    :Big Grin:

----------


## R

> - ?  -    ?


,  - ,     -     )



> ,    ?
>   30


,       -  ..

----------


## dr_oplet

> (  ).       :
> ...
>     .


  ?

----------


## CR DIAM

> , ......  ..........


   -      .  :yes:

----------


## CR DIAM

> ?


 ...     :Wink: 
 24. ,  
6. ,     ,                                              ,         . * ,           ,   , ,*     ,                 ,         ,     ,   .        ,         ,          ,     ,     ,                 ,       .
           .

----------


## CR DIAM

> 01.07.2009 .  ?     .
> 
> .        - ?  -    ?   -   ,  ,   23    .


   .  -         -        .
  :
-   ( )-    .
-   ( 23 ),           
-        (  )
-           .. ( )
-     .

  :
  - 2000  (       !!! -        :Smilie: )
 - 1000 .
 - 300 .
   (  700) - 1400
 ? - -   ?
    ,      ...- 

  -  ,  ,   -     . . :yes:

----------


## dibars

10 000.   :Wow:

----------


## Jumay

,       46-  30 000 .

----------


## ellenochka

> -  ,  ,   -     . .


      ? 13%       :Frown:

----------

:Embarrassment: .              ?

----------

> (  ).       :
> 1.          ( )
> 2.   :           ,  (        )              24        .
> 
>     .


  :Smilie:   :    .1  .2    ?

----------


## CR DIAM

> :    .1  .2    ?


     (. 1 -     )    () .
       . 1      ? -  !!!      (         ). 
 ,             . 24.
-   . :yes:

----------

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## CR DIAM

> ?


"""  " () - , "     ." :yes: 
   :
     - 13 -   " (   )   14- -         .
   ... :Wink:

----------

, ?

 /   -   ?    ?

----------


## CR DIAM

> , ?
> 
>  /   -   ?    ?


.    -     ( )    ....     .

----------


## CR DIAM

...  -    -     :yes:

----------

, , ?   ?   :yes:   :Wink:

----------


## CR DIAM

> , , ?   ?


.  . 
      -   . 
 (   15000 .)
     ..,     5000  .,   1/3  . 
  :   ..       __________ .        .

 ..,    ,
:
................

----------

.    ..    .    ,   ?     ?

-  .     ..  10 000 .  ..  5 000 . ,    ,  2/3 ,       2/3  ?!        2/3,    12 000 ...

----------

> -  ,  ,   -     . .


,  ...

1.   24.08.2009    ..     .   24     ..     5 000 . 
2.   ..    .  , .  ..    ,    .   25     ..            .

: 
1.            ..? 
2.    ?  -     ? ?  :Dezl: [

----------


## dr_oplet

> 1.            ..?


 -- .       - -    



> 2.    ?  -    ? ? [


     .     .

----------


## marso-08

,   ,      ?     ?   ,    ?

----------


## katrin1980

,     .           -  :yes:

----------


## dibars

> """  " () - , "     ."
>    :
>      - 13 -   " (   )   14- -         .
>    ...


     ?       13 ? 
  14       ,       ?      , -     !

----------


## CR DIAM

> ?       13 ? 
>   14       ,       ?      , -     !


  -  13-   .   :yes: 
   -       .   (!) .  :Wink:  -       -    -   . :Redface:

----------


## dibars

> -  13-   .  
>    -       .   (!) .  -       -    -   .


   14           ?   ?

----------


## Fa-Kir

,       ,     :Smilie: 
     /   +      +    .-.     . :Cool: 
  ,       ...

----------

.,     ?

----------


## dibars

.
!   46!
 CR DIAM  !!!
 ,   CR DIAM,      .
   .
   .
1.      .
2.        .
3.    .
4.      .
5. 13001     .
6. 14001     -  ,   , ,   -    - 100%   ,      .
7.    .
8.    , 2 .

         -  .

----------


## Fa-Kir

> 8.    , 2 .


      (. )
,            .
" 2 .   .  ."

      .

----------


## maxxis

[QUOTE=dibars;52413625]          .
!   46!
    , ,   ,   14     ,    14  .       13

----------


## dibars

[QUOTE=maxxis;52414070]


> .
> !   46!
>     , ,   ,   14     ,    14  .       13


       ,  .

----------

> .
>  ,   CR DIAM,      .
> 
>    .
> 1.      .
> 2.        .
> 3.    .
> 4.      .
> 5. 13001     .
> ...


, -,   "  ",   -      !!! 

   ,        ? 
        ? ( ?)
   ()  -.    ,      (      .?)

----------

> , -,   "  ",   -      !!! 
> 
>    ,        ? 
>         ? ( ?)
>    ()  -.    ,      (      .?)


, 
,      13001  14001
 ,              (  , ) - ,      
,         (   ,     )

----------

!        :Frown: 
   42   1-  4- -    ? ()
.2 -          - 
        .?

.5-6 (  ) -   

7 -    .    10 000,    5 000,00,      = 15000? 
       , ,  10 000,      5 000? (  )

----------


## sarakot

> , ,  10 000,      5 000? (  )


 ,           ,     ,    ,           .

----------

> ,           ,     ,    15000,           .


        :   10 000    - 200 000   :Frown:   (            ,       .)
          -  ?

----------

,            14.11.2006 N 10022/06 "            ,           ,   ,                     "

,   ? (  ?)

     .8. "   , 2 ." -    ? 2    ,   ?

----------


## sarakot

> .8. "   , 2 ." -    ? 2    ,   ?


2     :   800 .    ,  2- -  .
  : 1-  -   ;
2-      .       +(2-) +   ,   
 46-:
  182 108 07010 01 1000 110        ,      , ,      ,           ; 
  182 108 07030 01 1000 110        ,              ; 
  182 108 07200 01 1000 110         (),     (); 
  182 113 01030 01 0000 130     ,             ; 

-     1    
-  40101810800000010041
-  044583001
-      -   46  .  
7733506810/773301001
-    .  (   46  . ) 
-      45283593000

----------

,      :Smilie:    ,   !  :Smilie:

----------

,   ,             ,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sarakot

> ,   ,             ,   ?


 ,      ,   .   , ,   ,     ,                ,     ,   , -.

----------

.....  -    ?  13, 14-  ?     ,   ?    ,    ?

----------


## sarakot

13001  14001      ,    ....   .    ,       ,     ..    .

----------

> .....  -    ?  13, 14-  ?     ,   ?    ,    ?


13-, 14-  -   .
 13-   .
 :
1.      -   
2.        ( 14 ,  ,   )
3.      -

----------

-

----------

,    (  )          :
1)  ()       ,    ,  ,   , ..     ( , 14- ,  ....???)
2)     ,  ... (2 , 2 , 13, 14 ,  ,  )

----------


## sarakot

(      ).       .

----------

:Smilie:       ??    ,    (    ),     ,      , ?

----------

?  :
                                                           ""

                                      .
                    5000 .


     ?

----------

> ?  :
>                                                            ""
> 
>                                       .
>                     5000 .
> 
> 
>      ?


  .   ,        ,   (, )   .

  -  ,

----------

> ,    (  )          :
> 1)  ()       ,    ,  ,   , ..     ( , 14- ,  ....???)
> 2)     ,  ... (2 , 2 , 13, 14 ,  ,  )


1.   ,    ,   ,         .       ,            
2.   ,     ,

----------

> .   ,        ,   (, )   .
> 
>   -  ,


     ,      100%.    ?

----------

> ,      100%.    ?


         100%,            100%.
,     10000 .,     5000 .,  , ,     ,   .     5000 .  .      "___"_____ .    1/3      5000 .

----------

:Smilie:            ,       2/3  (10 000 )   ?    ?

----------


## sarakot

> 


         .      .        ,     .

----------

- 14    ?          (.. 10 000   100%)   ,    (.. 10 000   2/3)?      ?  100%  15 000?

----------


## sarakot

14001 ()
    -    
    -   
  (   ,         )
   ,  ,  : - ,  -  .
+    (     )
     .

----------

:yes:

----------


## Mimi

> 14001 ()
>     -    
>     -   
>   (   ,         )
>    ,  ,  : - ,  -  .
> +    (     )
>      .


      14001 ,  ...
1.     .11.1   10000?    5000?
2.             ?

----------


## sarakot

> 14001 ,  ...
> 1.     .11.1   10000?    5000?
> 2.             ?


     ?

----------


## Mimi

> ?


          ,    .   .

----------


## dmb

> 14001 ,  ...
> 1.     .11.1   10000?    5000?
> 2.             ?


      . 1.1.1,  . 1.2  10000,  . 1.3.1 ( 1.3.2,  1.3.3)      .

----------


## sarakot

:          ,    ,   ,      .
                 .
+  .            . 
. 13001 (     ,  )      .    ,           .
  , +    800 . +    +   400 .  .
 . 14001 ()    
     ( )     (.11.1),    ( ) (11.2).
     (   )     (.11.1)    ( )( 11.2)
       .
???  ()     ,        .
,     ?   .      ,      .         . 
   :  .1.1.1 ,  .1.2.     ,  . 1.3.       ,  . 2.1.1. ., .2.2.     ,   .2.3.       ,  .3.1.1. ,,  . 3.2. -0,  .3.3   0.         .  ,

----------


## Mimi

> :          ,    ,   ,      .
>                  .
> +  .            . 
> . 13001 (     ,  )      .    ,           .
>   , +    800 . +    +   400 .  .
>  . 14001 ()    
>      ( )     (.11.1),    ( ) (11.2).
>      (   )     (.11.1)    ( )( 11.2)
>        .
> ...


      !
 ,    !
        ?

----------


## Mimi

> :          ,    ,   ,      .
>                  .
> +  .            . 
> . 13001 (     ,  )      .    ,           .
>   , +    800 . +    +   400 .  .
>  . 14001 ()    
>      ( )     (.11.1),    ( ) (11.2).
>      (   )     (.11.1)    ( )( 11.2)
>        .
> ...


   10000,    5000.
              ?

----------


## sarakot

> 10000,    5000.
>               ?


 -      ,     .  10000  5000.
  (    14001)     .
  ,  14001      (   )10000,    ( )15000.

----------


## Mimi

> -         .
>        .
>   ,  14001      (   ),    ( )


           ...
 ?

----------


## sarakot

> ...
>  ?


      :     .

----------


## Mimi

> :     .


  ! :Smilie:

----------


## Mimi

> !


           14001?

----------


## sarakot

> 14001?


 ,    exel  ,   ,      .

----------


## Mimi

> ,    exel  ,   ,      .


 :Big Grin:  !
mila_phibi@mail.ru

----------

